# New spawns



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

I hope the third time is the charm. I have 2 not very good looking fry from the first time I spawned my Platinum Blue/Red HM male. Then I spawned him with a cousin instead of a sister. He left 9 fry that he didn't eat so this time I took him out while there is still several dozens of eggs in the nest in hopes of getting a better fry count. That was yesterday, today my Orange Dragon Halfmoon Plakat is spawning with a Yellow Dragon HMPK female. I'm going to sneak some of the Platinum males eggs into the Dragons nest. As long as he doesn't eat any eggs he'll raise them without ever knowing.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Good luck! he's gorgeous!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Sorafish (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm curious, how do you get them to mate without killing the female? My mom has a female that looks ready to pop with eggs, but the male (with a bubble nest) just attacks her and doesn't try to squeeze her at all


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

*How do I get them to spawn?*

I've been breeding Bettas off and on since I was 13. I'm 55 now and have been breeding and raising them steadily for the last 4 years. It takes a lot of trial and error to figure out what best works for you and your particular Bettas. I have found that by setting up the breeding tank with oak leaf tea at about 20 % and floating the female in the evening until lights out then letting her out overnight, they usually spawn within a day or two. I have one third of a styrofoam cup in one corner and a small clay pot with plastic plants floating in the opposite corner for the female to hide in. 78 to `80 degrees and that's all there is to my setup.


----------



## adamxatomic (Oct 6, 2011)

Hey Richard.
I may be looking for another Betta soon. The girlfriend is letting me swap out the triple divided 10gal for a quad divided 20gal. So I'll have an extra space.
And little does she know, I plan on still using the 10gal. =D

She really likes the new Copper HM. And chances you'll have something like it in about a month?
I really like that Platinum Multicolor HM too. Make sure you post pics of the spawn!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

lol! I only lost one female (and a couple males) to spawning! What size tank do you use for your spawning?


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

Betta man said:


> lol! I only lost one female (and a couple males) to spawning! What size tank do you use for your spawning?


plus a couple hundred to other reasons.lol jk.beautiful bettas!


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

@ Bettaman, It's not the size of the tank that's important. I spawn very compatible pairs in 2 gallons but most of the time I use tens. If you are losing fish then you need to give them more hiding places and watch for aggression. Just because you want them to breed doesn't they will get along and spawn for you. Adding IAL, blackwater treatment or in my case oak leaf tea is quite helpfull.


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

*Platinum's*



adamxatomic said:


> Hey Richard.
> I may be looking for another Betta soon. The girlfriend is letting me swap out the triple divided 10gal for a quad divided 20gal. So I'll have an extra space.
> And little does she know, I plan on still using the 10gal. =D
> 
> ...


I have several of the Platinum males cousins I need to take pictures of. I'll post some when I get a chance.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

lol, it's finally started working...


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

*Pics.*



Chard56 said:


> I have several of the Platinum males cousins I need to take pictures of. I'll post some when I get a chance.


----------

